
A Canadian runs 21 pages dedicated to African countries on Reddit - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/06/08/reddit-phnompencil-cote-divoire-angola-or-the-democratic-republic-of-the-congo-eritrea/
======
slap
All these subreddits are more or less dead.

800 subscribers for the most popular one? Barely a blip on Reddit.

~~~
hagoseyu
In fact reddit unpopular in many African countries. Facebook group is mostly
common. E.g. in r/Eritrea cases, there are large community of 30k in facebook,
but r/Eritrea is also run by the Canadian reddit mogul.

------
saargrin
im having hard time trying to imagine an election mechanism for a site where
users are mostly anonymous

and resent events in /r/worldpolitics is just a good example of the current
model not working

